# Another Laco Buhr review!!!!!



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2413383#post2413383


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

:-!:-!


----------



## CAA (Aug 19, 2008)

Great review. Great looking watch. I have my eye on the Miyota version.


----------



## Pierre_S (Apr 16, 2008)

Now that is a beautiful watch! Will LACO be making a serial version of this one? I would love to own one. It would have to include the blued hands since I'm not very fond of the plain black ones. 

Great review and thanks for the pics!

Pierre


----------



## FranClar (Nov 1, 2009)

Great review, thank you


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

I certainly do hope that Laco make this a regular offering in terms of the dial, solid case back. Most of us that have an LE would like to maintain an LE status, but I think it would fantastic that Laco make a watch that will represent some of it's historical roots.

I think this is the direction that Laco is going and they will be offering a 45mm version sometime next year.

Can't wait to see that one!!!!!


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

45mm would be interesting. I really like my WUS LE Bau B, but this dial just doesn't look right in a small watch IMO.










When I had the blued hands installed, I kept the black seconds, since my Laco B-Uhr has a black seconds with blued H/M hands. I didn't realise that the black seconds wasn't a precise replica of the original when I made that decision. Looks like I will be getting the back end of my blued seconds hand painted and installed :roll:


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah, the black seconds hand doesnt have the little hole.

I think the 42mm case with the dial in this size is just right for daily wear. 

The dial is actually as big as the GO navigator with the letterings and inscriptions. That watch has a 44mm case.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

It's not the size of the case, it's this particular dial pattern (Bau B) in this size which doesn't look right to me. Years of wearing, photographing and admiring my Lange and Laco B-Uhr have brainwashed me. The Bau A style is more appropriate for a watch this size IMO.


----------



## ricifval (Dec 9, 2009)

I think it would fantastic that Laco make a watch that will represent some of it's historical roots.
____________
simulation de credits immo gratuit | Taux pret simulateur de credit .......... | Simulateur de credit auto


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, correct me if I'm wrong but for most watches, the size of the case dictates the size of the dial. I have a 55mm bdial Replika from Laco, not the vintage, but in all accounts, a pretty accurate representation of the originals.

I think its the other way around. I seriously doubt you wear your 55mm watches daily. It's the big humongous dials that don't look right! 

The 42mm watch with our WUS LE dial is just about the perfect size for daly wear and the dial is perfect.

But there are times when I wish the whole watch was a bit bigger 45-47mm with a thicker case. I'm hoping this will be the case witht he 45mm's to come out next year.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I understand what Nalu means- the 42mm dial looks a little bit crowded, but if I do not remember wrongly, we had to tweak the proportions slightly, for it to be legible, when we designed it.

Yes, the blued Seconds hand is a pain. Me too will have it black painted soon. It does look nice, but "Anal-me" knows it is wrong.


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

I dont think the dial looks too crowded or small at all. the dial is actually larger than others in this style and size. Notice the thicker bezels of the first two watches.

look at the Muhle:










Here is the GO:










And here is ours:










The finishing on the GO dial (and the rest of the watch for that matter) is definitely steps and steps above the finishing of our watch, but compared to the two others, our Laco is the most authentic. Everything is proportionate and where it should be. The other dials are more cluttered.

But yeah, I can understand maybe regarding the numbers, especially on the inner ring being small.

Anything is going to look and feel small when you compare them to the 55mm!


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I meant crowded compared to the 55mm. The thickness of the printing is proportionare thicker.
But I feel the readability is superb.
BTW, the dial quality on my original 55mm is not that fantastic.

I still claim "our" B-uhr is superior to the others, by far visually the most authentic one made today.
I had a look on both the IWC and the GO versions the last weekend . Nice, but not authentic. And much, much more expensive!


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

definitely Janne!

I really like the GO though. In house movement, case, the zero second hand function, but at 7000.00 thats a lot of money!


----------

